# Total Camera Weirdness - please help



## crotonmark (Aug 22, 2014)

this is going to sound weird so please bear with me
I have a T4i.  Have used it for close to 2 years without any major problem on the still side or the video side
Was shooting a play tonight using video. After 1 minute of filming the screen went black
I took out the battery and put it back in 
The screen, when I shift to using to LCD screen for video or live view shows a rainbow like series of colors.  I can't get it to film anything with the rainbow on the screen.  I have to take the battery out
To attempt to cure this I updated the firmware - no change.  I did a low level reformat of TWO cards.  No change.  I replaced the battery with a second battery - no change.
I have read on Canon forums that this happens but the firmware was supposed to fix it.
I am stumped and now i have an expensive brick instead of a camera.
Can anyone suggest what I should do?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## gsgary (Aug 22, 2014)

Simple send it to Canon


----------



## crotonmark (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjtarnow (Sep 5, 2014)

I agree...BUT I would suggest you join the CPS program first (Canon Professional Services - Homepage). You will get a faster turnaround and even though each level of program costs a certain amount you get a discount on services and in some cases postage paid in one direction. I don't have any association with Canon but have used the program a few times and they have been incredibly helpful.

Good luck....


----------



## crotonmark (Sep 5, 2014)

Actually mack camera fixed it. I bought their extended warranty. No cost fix. There and back in 5 says. Replaced the DC board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

